# Happy Growing!



## pot.whisperer (Mar 24, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello. Finally have a computer of my own...now all I have to do is figure out how to use it. Look forward to a nlog and prosperous relationship with Roll it Up.


----------



## purplehazin (Mar 26, 2011)

Welcome to the site  Feel free to ask any questions about growing or computer help.


----------



## amaretsu (Mar 28, 2011)

hello glad you joined im new too so yea i will be making a grow log soon


----------

